# Find a flat in Cyprus



## phongdaihiep (Mar 19, 2012)

hi everyone, i am just finding a flat for rent in Limassol, i wish to rent a furnished flat near my company. The address of my company is "2, Iapetou Street, Agios Athanasios, 4101 Limassol, Cyprus". Could you please kindly help me, thank you so much.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is not a property rental site, it is a discussion forum. Take a look at some of the many property rental sites which you can find by googling
' property for rent in Limassol'


----------

